# Start my own business as housecleaner



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi! 
I´ve been offered a housecleaning job by my youngest stepson´s boss.They own a garage and can put me on their pay roll. 
I´ll be needing a tax file number but was advised by the boss to also get an ABN-number since he´ll be putting the word out that I´m available 
I´ve done houscleaning in Sweden for 15 years and had my own company for a couple of years so to me it´s not the shitty job aussies seem to think it is. I´m good at what I do and proud of it too.Hopefully I´ll do fine.I don´t plan to work fulltime,but it depends on how many clients I can get

Some questions though...

*What should I charge? Someone said about 25 AUD an hour.
I have no one to ask and don´t know where to check for average pay.
I´ll be meeting the boss at the garage early this week and thought I´d be prepared.
I guess the wages vary depending on where you live? We live outside a small town with only 200 people (in NSW). 

*Do I apply for a tax file number and ABN number at the same time?

*From what I can tell I´m better off applying online...is that correct? 
I´ve been trying to find my way through ATO´s website but to me it´s a nightmare..lol
Proving my identity if I send in a form seems to be a bit of a problem since I only have my passport at the moment.
I´m on provisionary partner visa 309.I arrived on june 18th this year.
Would love a bit of help with what else to think of since I really didn´t plan to have my own business anymore.

*I´ve been told I can start working BEFORE I get my tax file number and ABN-number...Is that correct? 
Sounds strange to me...

Back home in Sweden my business was small,only me and registered on me personally,on my birth registry number.
I don´t want it any bigger now.
Housecleaning companies in Sweden has been blooming since the government has been giving people 50% rebate when using legal workcraft since 2007.It was done to get rid of all the black market jobs in cleaning & other similar work a home owner or renter would need.
You can even get someone to help you with your kids homework this way..lol
I can use my partners accountant,but I´d really appreciate a few good ideas from you guys. 
I just want to get this done right from the start and not suddenly discover I owe heaps in GST.That would freak me out!
Cheers!!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

TFN application:
Error

"Alternatively, you can take your application form and your proof of identity documents to your nearest ATO shopfront (phone us on 13 28 61 between 8.00am and 6.00pm, Monday to Friday, to make an appointment). A tax officer will check your proof of identity documents and hand them back to you."

ABN application:
Register your new business | Australian Taxation Office

Regarding GST registration, if you expect your business revenue to be LESS than $75,000 in one financial year, then you can choose whether you want to register for GST or not register for GST.

It is a good idea to see an accountant or ring the ATO if you are uncertain.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

As your have recently arrived from overseas you can apply for a TFN online, so use this link: Permanent migrants or temporary visitors - online TFN application | Australian Taxation Office

To my knowledge you just need to provide your passport number and it will check it against DIAC database. Not 100% sure if you can apply for an ABN through this way as well, but if not you can apply online for that as well.

From memory you have 28 days to supply your employer with a TFN otherwise your employer needs to hold the maximum tax. You will need to fill in a TFN dec for your employer - it is ok that you don't have one but you have to have applied for one.

In Australia if you do not have an employer ie. contractor you need to have an ABN to work. Anyone you do work for you will need to provide receipts for which include your ABN. You only need to register for GST if your annual turnover will be $75,000 over more but sometimes it could be worth your while depending on who your clients are ie. if you are doing work for commercial places they will not be able to claim GST on what your charged them because you are not registered for GST. But really I expect you will only have places so will not be worth it.

You will need to keep records of everything business related so that you can claim in on your tax return ie. fuel, products etc.

In regards to rates I would see what people are willing to pay or maybe do abit of research online and see how much people are charging around your area (if you can find it). Otherwise from what I can see rates start at $25 per hour and the average is $33 per hour.

Just ask if you have any more questions


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! I hope I can get this sorted soon.


----------

